# Toy Chest



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've mentioned this chest from time to time over the past few years. So I finally got around to taking a few pictures of the thing the other day. The pics are of an 8 year old toy chest that has been USED . It was built to last, and the grand kids have been doing their best to put that to the test. A couple of small pieces of trim have broken off and the hasp hasn't survived. It was used more as a handle to open and close the lid. Probably should have just put a handle on the thing *L*..otherwise, I think she's aged well so far..

If I'm not mistaken, all of the hardware of out of Lee Valley

Woods are Oak, walnut trim and 3/4" oak ply...

I keep editing this thing *L*... though you can't see it, there is a small open top drawer that slides along the top. Don't know that I would do that again in a toy chest. It serves a purpose well enough, but it also creates an obstacle to closing the lid takes away from storage space as often as not


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

THat's impressive, especially for a toy chest.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank ya Ken...

amazing what adding a few extra pieces of wood can do for the looks


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, that's a really nice toy chest, Bill!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Great design but childproof is like idiot proof- both are unproven theories.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

N'awlins77 said:


> Wow, that's a really nice toy chest, Bill!!



Thanks Lee...


----------



## houdini28 (Dec 10, 2011)

I love the detail.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Great design but childproof is like idiot proof- both are unproven theories.



*LOL* isn't that the truth...at first I would just cringe when the Darth Vador helmet flew across the room and rim shot into the chest...now its TWO POINTS!!!!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Quality work stands the test of toddlers! Looks great!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

houdini28 said:


> I love the detail.


Thank you Erich...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Marco said:


> Quality work stands the test of toddlers! Looks great!


Thank you sir  

I have no doubt the chest will last generations.... to what degree? well, thats another question altogether. I will say, she's built like a tank...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow! Reminded me of the Pirate chest full of little toys that a family restaurant had out front, when I was a little kid. 
(If you _weren't_ a brat during dinner, they'd let you pick one to take home. Amazing how well that strategy worked!)


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> Wow! Reminded me of the Pirate chest full of little toys that a family restaurant had out front, when I was a little kid.
> (If you _weren't_ a brat during dinner, they'd let you pick one to take home. Amazing how well that strategy worked!)



I remember originally wanting to do a curved top on this chest, but wasn't well versed enough on the process to think I could have done it well. But, man, that would have really made it more like a pirate chest than a steamer trunk...*L*


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Fantastic in both design and execution Bill.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Way too good to be a toy chest, Bill.

Would look good as cutlery cabinet...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

now that is impressive...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Impressive indeed..


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow Bill you outdid yourself on this build . I think it's more of a work of art than a toy chest


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks guys!!!!! Really appreciate all of the kind words....

Funny you mention work of art...the chest, I dunno about that.  but I"m working on my
first "artsy" piece..a small companion sculpted table with an ""organic"" feel to it  Damn, I got no clue what I'm doing...I'm thinking I'm an artsy type wanna be....


----------

